# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  ՀՀ-ում սպորտի ընդհանուր զարգացմանն ուղղված մտորումներ

## Adriano

Ինչ միջոցառումներ իրականացնել, որպեսզի ՀՀ-ում ոչ միայն զարգանան մարտարվեստները , այլ նաև մեծ թենիսը, վոլեյբոլը և այլն?

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչ միջոցառումներ իրականացնել, որպեսզի ՀՀ-ում ոչ միայն զարգանան մարտարվեստները , այլ նաև մեծ թենիսը, վոլեյբոլը և այլն?


Սկզբի համար պետքա դրանց պարապմունքներն էլ անվճար  լինեն :Think:

----------


## salatik

իսկ դուք չեք զգացել, որ Հայաստանում թիմային խաղերում հաղթանակներ շատ հազվադեպ են լինում, ասենք հենց նույն վոլեյբոլ, վասկետբոլ, ֆուտբոլ, հայերի մեջ չկա թիմային ոգի, դրա համար ել բռնցքամարտում, շախմատում, ծանրամարտում ունենում ենք հաղթանակներ բազմաթիվ

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ դուք չեք զգացել, որ Հայաստանում թիմային խաղերում հաղթանակներ շատ հազվադեպ են լինում, ասենք հենց նույն վոլեյբոլ, վասկետբոլ, ֆուտբոլ, հայերի մեջ չկա թիմային ոգի, դրա համար ել բռնցքամարտում, շախմատում, ծանրամարտում ունենում ենք հաղթանակներ բազմաթիվ


Իհարկե դա էլ իր տեղը ունի ինչոր չափ... բայց չեմ գտնում որ հենց դա է հիմնական պրոբլեմը... Մի 10 տարի առաջ սկսեցին ըմբշամարտի ու ծանրամարտի պարապմունքները անել անվճար որ այն հասանելի լինի սոցիալական բոլոր խավերին .. ու դրա համար էլ հիմա ունենում ենք նոր ու նոր չեմպիոններ...

Իսկ Թիմային սպորտ պարապելը ոչ բոլորը կարող են իրենց թույլ տալ...
Ամեն դեպքում երբ մարդիկ սպորտ են պարապում կյանքում իրենց տեղը գտնելու համար ավելի են վիզ դնում ու դրա համար էլ օրինակ Բրազիլիայում բոլորը վիզ են դնում մեծ փողերի հասնելու համար...  :Think:

----------

